#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'akusala'

## Ассаджи

В продолжение треда

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...FID=5&TID=1554

Мне подсказали фундаментальную статью на эту тему:

http://jbe.gold.ac.uk/3/cousins1.html

где приводятся аргументы в пользу трех значений:
- "мудрый" в древнейшем варианте;
- "умелый, искусный" в ранних буддийских текстах;
- "благой" в позднейших комментаторских текстах.

На данный момент перевод "умелый, искусный" кажется мне вполне уместным, по крайней по отношению к ранним буддийским текстам.

Кроме того, мне кажется весьма вероятной этимологическая связь с русским "искусный", часто, если в таких соответствиях в русском слове есть начальная "с", то её нет в пали и санскрите (струна - tanta, спрашивает - pucchati, смерть - mara).

При этом, по-видимому, в древности "искусство" состояло не в применении хитроумных приемов, ухищрений или приспособлений, а в простой мудрости действий, так сказать, даосском следовании естеству вещей, приводящем к всеобщему благополучию.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Я перевожу: "благотворный" (кусала) и "неблаготворный" (акусала)

----------


## До

ARYAPRAJNA, этим как минимум вносите _логическую_ ошибку.

----------


## До

А ещё рассмотрите перевод kusala как "правильные" (или "верные"), а akusala как "не правильные", ("не верные", "ошибочные"). Тогда "правильные действия приводят к благу", а не, как предлагает ARYAPRAJNA, "благотворные действия приводят к благу" (т.е. тавтология).

----------


## До

Я бы хотел предложить более литературный перевод kusala, так как "умелый" и "искуссный" действительно иногда получается не особо благозвучно, "искуссный" хоть возможно и имеет общие корни, но вы же переводите не на древне славянский, а на современный русский, где такая калька озадачивает, "благотворный" - это косвенное определение через следствие поэтому фразы, что благотворные действия приводят к благу теряют смысл (силлогизм с ошибкой). Встрезаются фразы типа "_возникают злые, неумелые мысли_", странно не правда ли? Предлагаю рассмотреть такие варианты перевода - правильные, верные vs. не правильные, ошибочные. Тогда получается, что ошибочные мысли или поступки приводят к неблагим результатам. Конечно моё предложение это не дословный слэнг, а литературный перевод, по смыслу. Но литературный перевод полезен если вы хотите действительно переводить на русский язык для русских людей. Тех кто против этого я хочу спросить, неужели вы думаете, что выставлять уродливые переводы на публику это благое действие?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Встрезаются фразы типа "_возникают ... неумелые мысли_", странно не правда ли?


Для нашей культуры выражение "неумелые мысли" действительно звучит непривычно. 

Привычно звучит "умелые действия", поскольку искусство в действиях занимает прочное место в культуре.

Мысль о том, что можно достичь искусства в мыслях, выходит за рамки обыденного сознания.




> Предлагаю рассмотреть такие варианты перевода - правильные, верные vs. не правильные, ошибочные.


Такое разделение близко нашей культуре, но чуждо палийским текстам.

Например, эпитет составляющих Восьмеричного пути 'sammaa' означает "оптимальный, совершенный, уместный, гармоничный".

"Правильные" действия в соответствии с неким эталоном не могут быть "умелыми", поскольку жесткие стандарты "правильности" неизбежно оказываются неадекватными меняющейся действительности.

Возможно, поэтому Будда говорит об искусности, в том числе и в отношении мыслей. В зависимости от обстоятельств нужно использовать тот или иной подход.

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот несколько сообщений из архивной темы форума, продолжением которых является эта тема:

Тред: перевод \'akusala\'

 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

kz

отправлено April 29, 2002 11:29 PM 	

перевод 'akusala'

Ассаджи, скачал с "Колеса Дхармы" Ваш словарь, и у меня возникло несколько вопросов. Один из них: раньше мне не раз встречался перевод слова 'akusala' - "неблагой", "неблагоприятный", как я понимаю, в смысле - не приносящий блага, не ведущий к благу. В последнее время чаще встречаю перевод "неумелый", "неискусный" (ха! а-кус-ала - неис-кус-ный). Можете это прокомментировать? И что же, первый вариант перевода просто неверный или он тоже приемлем?
Кстати, слово "вирья", которое, насколько я помню, кроме "упорства" еще можно переводить как "мужество", имеет соответствие в латышском языке. По-латышски муж (и как "доблестный муж", и как "муж своей жены") - viirs (двумя i я обозначил долгое i, на письме обозначается черточкой над буквой), а мужчина - viirietis. Т.е. тому, у кого есть "вирья" можно сказать: "Ну, ты - мужик!" :-)

 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Assaji

отправлено April 30, 2002 11:36 AM 	




> Ассаджи, скачал с "Колеса Дхармы" Ваш словарь, и у меня возникло несколько вопросов. Один из них: раньше мне не раз встречался перевод слова 'akusala' - "неблагой", "неблагоприятный", как я понимаю, в смысле - не приносящий блага, не ведущий к благу. В последнее время чаще встречаю перевод "неумелый", "неискусный" (ха! а-кус-ала - неис-кус-ный). Можете это прокомментировать? И что же, первый вариант перевода просто неверный или он тоже приемлем?


Дело в том, что значение слов со временем расширяется и видоизменяется. Например, сегодня, говоря "Спасибо", мы отнюдь не имеем в виду "Спаси Бог".

Многие лингвисты, особенно в девятнадцатом веке, опирались на (сравнительно поздние) значения слов в средневековом санскрите. Если вы заглянете в словарь Кочергиной (большей частью основанный на зарубежных словарях), "акущала" там переводится как "гибельный, неблагоприятный", а "кущала" лишь в одном значении переводится как "искусный, ловкий".

А в палийских текстах прослеживается их использование в раннем, "корневом" смысле. В том числе и "кусала" означает скорее "ис-кус-ный", "умелый" (например, "saalittaka-payoge kusala" "искусный в метании (глиняных) черепков", "parappavaada-kusala" "умелый в спорах").

Значения "правильный, хороший, благой" появились у этого слова сравнительно поздно. В принципе они тоже применимы в некоторых контекстах употребления "кусала". Однако перевод "ис-кус-ный, умелый", дает, на мой взгляд, возможность лучше понять смысл учения о умелых и неумелых качествах, как развитие определенных способностей.




> Цитирование:Кстати, слово "вирья", которое, насколько я помню, кроме "упорства" еще можно переводить как "мужество", имеет соответствие в латышском языке. По-латышски муж (и как "доблестный муж", и как "муж своей жены") - viirs (двумя i я обозначил долгое i, на письме обозначается черточкой над буквой), а мужчина - viirietis. Т.е. тому, у кого есть "вирья" можно сказать: "Ну, ты - мужик!" :-)


Действительно это слово очень древнее, "viirya" (тоже с долгим i) в смысле "мужество" можно встретить еще в Ведах. В палийских текстах, по моему мнению, оно почти не связано с мужским полом, и точнее переводить его как "настойчивость", "упорство", "усердие".

Не исключено, что слово "г-ер-ой" родственно этому слову.

 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

kz

отправлено April 30, 2002 07:45 PM 	

Спасибо за развернутый ответ. Примеры, действительно, убедительные.
Что касается "вирья", это я так, к слову написал. Давно заметил, но некому было рассказать. Слово "мужественность" я, конечно, понимал не в смысле принадлежности к полу, а в том смысле, в котором, несколько странно, употребляют даже выражение "мужественная женщина", т.е. как раз - стойкость, упорство в преодолении трудностей и т.д.

 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

kz

отправлено May 02, 2002 02:29 PM 	

В продолжение.

Примеры, действительно, убедительные, и трудно представить, что в одном тексте или однородных текстах "parappavaada-kusala" означало бы "искусный в споре", а "kusala" и "akusala" в сочетании с дхамма - что-то существенно другое, с этим я согласен.

Однако, возникает такой вопрос: если говорить о десяти "akusala kamma" и их противоположностях, то получается: ложь – это неискусная дхамма, а правда - искусная. Про правду, как мне кажется, естественнее услышать - безыскусная правда, а про ложь - искусная ложь. Ведь сказать правду - это просто сказать то, что есть, а ложь надо еще сочинить. Вообще, искусная как бы подразумевает задуманность, неспонтанность, выработанность (как в английском elaborated), хотя полностью это относится, скорее к искусственности, а не искусности. Например щедрость - это "kusala" или "akusala"? Видимо - "kusala". Но и щедрости не лучше ли быть безыскусной, чем искусной? С другой стороны, очевидно, когда нравственность (шила) в человеке несовершенна, то для несовершения дурных поступков требуется и памятование, и усилие. Но, не помню точно, про архатов или просто про "нравственных" людей в Абхидхармакоше сказано, что такой, даже если надумает совершить дурной поступок, не сможет. Как бы некое препятствие не даст ему сделать это. В принципе это понятно. Если человек, всю жизнь осознанно воздерживавшийся от воровства и других дурных дел, в гостях у друга решит:"А вот украду я ради эксперимента то-то или то-то", вполне вероятно, что у него в конце концов "рука не поднимется" на это. Так что для таких людей, как я понимаю, совершать нравственные поступки - естественно. Впрочем, и мастер в каком-либо деле тоже может "естественно" и без усилий делать искусные вещи.

Это - не возражения по поводу перевода слова "akusala", cкорее - некие "размышления читателя".

----------


## sergey

Я не прочитал статью L. S. Cousins по ссылке раньше, а сейчас, прочитав (не до конца пока), обнаружил там, что в джатаках, оказывается, слово _кусала_ встречается в значении _здоровый_. kacci nu kusala.m <=>"Are you well?"
И еще интересное замечание Keown о слове _хороший_ (_good_ в статье), которое включает и оценку искусности, и моральную оценку. Например _хороший лучник_ - это оценка умения стрелять из лука.
У меня до сих пор (под ником  kz писал я) вызывает сомнения перевод _искусный_ и вопрос правильного перевода и русского эквивалента остается для меня открытым.

----------


## Ассаджи

Статья по этой теме

Kusala and Akusala as Criteria of Buddhist Ethics

Bhikkhu Thich Nhat-Tu

http://www.buddhismtoday.com/english...tnt-kusala.htm

----------


## До

> Kusala and Akusala as Criteria of Buddhist Ethics
> Bhikkhu Thich Nhat-Tu


Хорошая обзорная статья. "Неумелый" не так уж и странно если понимать, что овобождение (_мокша_), это цель [святой] жизни, поэтому умелые поступки ведут и достигают этой цели, а неумелые нет. Умелость подразумевает конкретность цели, как в ремёслах, а не техничность. (Потому что ремесленник делает конкретный продукт, так и святая жизнь достигает  конкретной цели). Так как акцент на цели стёрся, то умелость звучит странно. То что сейчас не понятно, видимо для древних индийцев, что цель жизни - освобождение, было очевидно. (Напомню, что архат при освобождении даже думает - "святая жизнь выполнена".) В статье есть эта мысль, но не акцентируется, что именно поэтому они умелые.



> Kusala is conductive to destruction of kilesa whereas akusala to what is contrary to good moral oriented-goal. ...
> Akusalaa, as the contrary to kusala, are those qualities or states of mind, which are against nibbanically oriented-goal and leading to regression in the samsaric cycle. ...
> At the highest level, it leads to the attainment of ultimate goal of Buddhism (nibbaana) ...


"Моральное" зло/добро на мой взгяд совсем неудачный перевод из за того, что понятие морали уже давно стало релятивным (у каждого своя мораль - к пр. буржуазная мораль, или же узко бытовое понимание - аморальное поведение), уж лучше тогда говорить "этический".

ps. небольшая поправка к статье.



> Differentiating good (kusala) from evil (akusala) as criterion of a wise person, the *Buddha defines*: "Those who comprehends what akusala is, what the source of akusala is, what kusala is and the source of kusala is, are said to possess right view (sammaadi.t.thi)" [M. I. 47].


Это слова не Будды, а Сарипутты.



> Ven. Sariputta said, "When a disciple of the noble ones discerns what is unskillful, discerns the root of what is unskillful, discerns what is skillful, and discerns the root of what is skillful, it is to that extent that he is a person of right view, one whose view is made straight, who is endowed with verified confidence in the Dhamma, and who has arrived at this true Dhamma. -- MN 9

----------


## AlexMF

_Кусала_ или _кусон_ (กุศล, тайск. прочтение) - заслуга, добродетель. Обычно это слово используется в паре со словом _бун_, схожим по значению, в контексте _тхам бун тхам кусон_ - совершать благое дело в целях получения заслуги. Или _кусала-камма/кусон-кам или кусон-ла-кам_ - благодеяние.
Пали-санскритский префикс "а" - показатель противоположного значения, т.е. _акусала_ (อกุศล, _а-кусон_, тайск.) - зло, порок. Соответственно, _акусала-камма/кусон-ла-кам_ - порочный поступок.

----------


## До

> _Кусала_ или _кусон_ (กุศล, тайск. прочтение) - заслуга, добродетель. Обычно это слово используется в паре со словом _бун_, схожим по значению, в контексте _тхам бун тхам кусон_ - совершать благое дело в целях получения заслуги. Или _кусала-камма/кусон-кам или кусон-ла-кам_ - благодеяние.


Бун, это пунья? В таком случае "заслуга", это бун, а кусон - "благое"? Зачем было бы использовать два слова в паре если у них сходное значение.

----------


## AlexMF

Это характерно для пали, санскрита и тайского языка, т.н. _кхам кху_ คำคู่, парные слова, по аналогии с "житие-бытие". 
Как _бун (пунъя)_, так и _кусон (кусала)_ можно использовать в качестве существительного и в качестве прилагательного. Оба слова изначально равнозначны по общему смылу - "благое дело, добродетель, заслуга".

----------

До (06.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Это характерно для пали, санскрита и тайского языка, т.н. _кхам кху_ คำคู่, парные слова, по аналогии с "житие-бытие". 
> Как _бун (пунъя)_, так и _кусон (кусала)_ можно использовать в качестве существительного и в качестве прилагательного. Оба слова изначально равнозначны по общему смылу - "благое дело, добродетель, заслуга".


Спасибо. А если идет парой _кусала_ и _пунья_ (например в вашем примере _тхам бун тхам кусон_), они оба являются существительными или одно становится прилагательным, а другое существительным? Вы перевели пример как "совершать _благое_ дело в целях получения _заслуги_", но тогда это не совсем как "житие-бытие".

----------


## AlexMF

Оба слова (_бун_ и _кусон_) можно перевести как "благое дело для получения заслуги", как по отдельности, так и оба вместе. Различие в произношении - бун-пунъя и кусон-кусала - обусловлены фонетической спецификой тайского языка при произношении заимствованных из пали и санскрита слов, хотя словарный состав слов-оригиналов полностью сохранен, и слова могут быть легко прочитаны на оригинальный манер. Слово _тхам_, ทำ - глагол "делать, совершать". 
Пример "жития-бытия" я привел для сравнения. Житие-бытие - _чивит-чива_, ชีวิตชีวา. Еще примеры - _ро-кхой_, รอคอย, где оба слова означают "ждать", могут в обычной речи использоваться отдельно, но при письме в большинстве случаев употребляются вместе для красоты слога. То же самое, _тха-хак_, ถ้าหาก, переводятся как "если" и т.д.

----------

